# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Ravenous

## Pulgas

Auqnue se lo tiene muy callado, nada se escapa al ojo avizor de...
...De Facebook.

*Feliz Cumpleaños, compañero*

----------


## Fran Gomez

¡Felicidades meu!  :Smile1:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Muy feliz cumpleaños, que lo pases de 10 y lo difrutes mucho.

Un gran abrazo
Ezequiel.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Felicidades crack!

 :Smile1:

----------


## t.barrie

Felicidades compañero!!!

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡Felicidades gruñón  :001 302: !!

Lo que tiene hacerse viejo...


Por cierto, podíais hacer una colecta de un euro por cada forero para regalármelo por el mío. Un euro no es mucho... :001 005: 

(836 miembros a 1 euro... ¡no está mal  :Cool1: !)

----------


## Ming

*¡¡¡Felicidades Ravenous!!!*  :Smile1: .

----------


## SOFTVADER

Feliz cumpleaños compañero.

Un saludo

----------


## barajasdemelo

*23/11-21/12 Sagitario
FELICIDADES* -->

----------


## mnlmato

felicidades!!!

----------


## Ritxi

Y eso que se lo tenía calladito!!

----------


## Moss

Y yo que pensaba que eras eterno,...veo que no. Si es que el tiempo pasa para todos. Que putada ¿verdad?.

Felicidades Maestro, que cumplas muchos más.

----------


## AHC

Estuve fuera todo el fin de semana......llegue tarde para el saludo :(

Abrazos
Ariel

----------


## Magnano

Feliz cumpleaños super moderador!!

----------


## Juantan

Feliz cumple! A pasarla bien!!

----------


## eusonpablo

PARABENS RAVENOUS

----------

